# when can a Dr here the baby.



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
When can a Dr hear the baby? I am 17wks 4days and last week I spoke to two Midwifes due to me having very bad pain and a jelly like discharge.Both said go to the Dr and while there get him to listen for the baby's hearbeat as my Dr would be able to hear my baby now. I just got back from the Dr and he couldn't hear the baby at all. He first tried with a stetherscope then with a small funel like thing which he put on my belly and then put his ear to the other end.
Now i,m even more worried then before, as I haven't felt the baby and the Dr could not hear it.
I am thinking of buying a Doppler or paying for a scan as my next scan is not until 8th march and I just don't think I can hold out until then not knowing.
Also my Dr has perscribed me Valium, which he said to use only if I feel very het up
Thank you
Mariann


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

I think you need to get back in touch with your midwife and ask for her to visit you and listen in to the baby as the GP couldn't. If you explain how worried you are, now that on top of everything else your GP couldn't hear the heartbeat, I'm sure they will help you.

Midwives listen to babys heart beats from about 12 wks and they will be the best ones to listen in for you.

I wouldn't advise that you buy a doppler unless you were trained in how to use them, they can sometimes be more trouble than they are worth.

Give your midwife a ring tomorrow, hopefully she will be able to see you soon. Have you chosen to have your triple test bloods done? 

Speak to your midwife about the valium too, I wouldn't advise that you take it, to be honest, I would see if absolutly anything else will work first. In a few more weeks you will be able to feel your baby move and I'm sure that will make you feel so much better.

Take care x


----------



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
I ring ring my midwife tomorrow, I just can not believe this is happening
Thanks for you advice
Mariann


----------



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
Midwife told me to have a scan, so went to my EPAC and there was a heartbeat 

I didn't say any thing about the Valium as I have decided not to even fill the percription

Thank you so much for your help, you do a brilliant job here and are a life line to us all

Marian xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I am so glad for you.

I hope having the scan has made you feel better, as we said before, as soon as your baby starts moving you will feel even better.

Take care x


----------

